# SRAM Multiple Shift



## quarkrad (Apr 30, 2009)

I have SRAM Rival and read that I can do multiple shifting - can I? If so -I cannot find any detailed information on how this is done. I sometimes find when I push the lever right over to shift up a cog when I let go it change down to a smaller cog, not up. Is this something I am doing wrong or it is adjustment? (New bike ridden four times!).

Thanks


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

push the shift lever further in to shift to an easier gear and push it in just a little to shift to a harder (smaller) gear.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

A short push results in the lever releasing cable thus shifting to a harder gear. A longer push will take up cable resulting in a shift to an easier gear. If you push even further it will continue to take up cable, allowing a shift of up to 3 gears per push to an easier gear.

Here's a Youtube video showing a mock-up of the shift mechanism inside the lever. Notice the second catch under the main one which holds the spool once it has rotated. You can see the same concept at work if you look in the side of your shifter while shifting (on a workstand, not while riding).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7csDTkZMYM4


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

This thread might help.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=162853

A little information here also:
http://www.sram24.com/download/files/4213_SL_Force_Rival IBS__1_06.pdf


----------

